
Ask HN: Catching speeders in my neighborhood? - jason_slack
I live outside a small town where the speed limit is 35 mph down my long road. Drivers are routinely going 60 mph plus. This is not a priority for local law enforcement or the Sheriff or the State Troopers. They sometimes sit out and catch speeders but this is maybe once or twice a year.<p>Being a geek, my thought is I can mount a large screen outside by the road and show the drivers a picture of their license plate as they drive by.<p>Power and network cables are easy to run buried in the ground. Perhaps using a Raspberry Pi and an Xbox connect?<p>I&#x27;d appreciate thoughts about the architecture.<p>Yes, I do realize that drivers might complain to the local law enforcement, but I won&#x27;t store any data. Just hoping to get traffic to slow down.
======
bshef
You might find this useful: [https://gregtinkers.wordpress.com/2016/03/25/car-
speed-detec...](https://gregtinkers.wordpress.com/2016/03/25/car-speed-
detector/)

~~~
jason_slack
This will be helpful! Thank you so much.

